# 08 Passat VR6, MFD2 and Bluetooth Questions



## JBCon (Aug 20, 2009)

OK, I just picked up yestarday an 08 Vr6 Passat with the MFD2 Nav unit. Of course the dealer didn't have the DVD (they are suppose to send me one) and the car didn't have the BT option I had hoped for.
First question: What is the best option to get BT in this car and be able to utilize the dash mounted display (either Driver info screen or screen on Nav) to get a OE setup? Cost, features, etc? Which option will give me voice capability (voice dial, etc)?
Second Question: What other options do I have for the mfd2? I have found tons of resources on the RNS-510, but while tempting, I do not have the resources now to buy a $1500 Nav. Unit. Video, Ipod, upgrades?
Third Question: This car has an Ipod dock in the center console cup hold. I have not tested it yet to even see if it works, but assuming it does can this be relocated to glove box, or is there a better option that I should replace this with. (I will post pictures later today).
Thanks ahead of time for any direction.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

You can't integrate bluetooth into the MFD2. the MFD2 is a steaming heap of dung. You would've been better off getting a non-nav car and adding the RNS-510 instead. The RNS-510 can have bluetooth added to it (And you'll be able to use the touchscreen to control it, as well as the steering wheel controls).
The iPod dock most likely uses the crap integration that the Premium 7 and MFD2 use, which is to say it is just a glorified line-in jack. It makes the iPod show up like a CD changer, so you can switch between 6 playlists each with up to 99 tracks in them. You don't get any title display from these, just numbers. Once again, pile of dung.
RNS-510 + MDI system + iPod cable is the best way to do this, sticking with all OEM equipment.
If you want better iPod abilities while keeping the MFD2, look into the "Dension" products. I believe they have something that jacks the iPod in through the satellite / Sirius interface and is able to send track info across that link as well.


----------



## JBCon (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ZPrime)*

Sounds like my fears are well founded... I suspected the MFD2 was a p.o.s. when I couldn't find any info on the forums. So in a nut shell my best bet is to buy an RNS-510, the BT and Ipod for it and hope I can off set the cost by selliing the MFD2?
In the meantime, I guess it's back to the BT ear peice for a while. 
Now are there any options to intergrate with the indash (instrument panel), steering wheel at least?


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The RNS510 already will use the steering wheel controls on the left side (vol up & down, and the star mutes it).
The right side should currently control your MFD / red display in the center. The Fiscon unit will get an additional menu in there, and you can dial from the right side buttons assuming your phone will send phonebook info to the fiscon correctly.
If you don't wnt to dump the MFD2 nav just yet, you can pick up the Fiscon first. It will still function in the red display in the center and will be controllable with the SWC, you just can't control it from the MFD2 head unit (only the RNS 510, and only if you get the "Basic *Plus*" version of the Fiscon). The "basic" Fiscon ONLY functions in the center dash portion and doesn't show up on a radio at all.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ZPrime)*

ZPrime, I'm sorry but you are wrong on a couple of points here

_Quote, originally posted by *ZPrime* »_The MFD2 is a steaming heap of dung. You would've been better off getting a non-nav car and adding the RNS-510 instead. The RNS-510 can have bluetooth added to it (And you'll be able to use the touchscreen to control it, as well as the steering wheel controls).

The MFD2 is a perfectly adequate unit for basic funtionality. It has navigation, it works with satellite radio, it works with bluetooth, and it is better than the Premium 7. Granted it is not touch sreen and it does not have a built in HDD for MP3 storage, but not everyonce can justify spending almost $2K on a freakin radio. I got my MFD2 for $450 and I couldn't be happier with it.

_Quote, originally posted by *ZPrime* »_The iPod dock most likely uses the crap integration that the Premium 7 and MFD2 use, which is to say it is just a glorified line-in jack. It makes the iPod show up like a CD changer, so you can switch between 6 playlists each with up to 99 tracks in them. You don't get any title display from these, just numbers. Once again, pile of dung.

Definitely wrong. While the CD changer port is a glorified Line in port, but does so much more than what you are saying. There are atlease 4 different IPod options that are available and they all use the same CD Changer port on the back. 
The first is the basic IPod adapter. It has 5 playlists (not 6 as you mentioned), up to 99 tracks, and does not show track/artist information.
The second is the Ipod Satellite Adapter (ISA). It allows for up to *250* playlists, can play *EVERY* single track that you have loaded onto your IPOD, *DOES* display Track/Artist information, and does not interfere with bluetooth installations. (The ISA requires a vehicle with satellite radio)
The third is the center console mounted IPod dock. Which is nothing more than a conveniently mounted basic IPOD adapter.
The last is the MDI adapter you mentioned. But that one only works with the RNS510.
However here's the catch.
MFD2 - (worst case scenario) $600.
Ipod adapter (ISA) - $250
Fiscon Bluetooth basic - $484.
(Or as an alternate) Volk-L - $350
Total = $1334 (or $1200 if you go with the Volk-L)
RNS-510 - $1500
MDI interface - $400 (as listed on MFD3.com)
MID <-> IPod cable - $150
Fiscon Bluetooth - $484
Total = over $2500 (OUCH!!!)

_Quote, originally posted by *ZPrime* »_RNS-510 + MDI system + iPod cable is the best way to do this, sticking with all OEM equipment.
If you want better iPod abilities while keeping the MFD2, look into the "Dension" products. I believe they have something that jacks the iPod in through the satellite / Sirius interface and is able to send track info across that link as well.

All parts mentioned above are OEM as well.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *fixmy59bug* »_ZPrime, I'm sorry but you are wrong on a couple of points here
I don't claim to be perfect.

_Quote »_The MFD2 is a perfectly adequate unit for basic funtionality. It has navigation, it works with satellite radio, it works with bluetooth, and it is better than the Premium 7. Granted it is not touch sreen and it does not have a built in HDD for MP3 storage, but not everyonce can justify spending almost $2K on a freakin radio. I got my MFD2 for $450 and I couldn't be happier with it.
This turns into a matter of opinion. Graphically, the MFD2 is leagues behind the RNS as well as aftermarket nav systems. Input-wise as well; the knob scroll operation is very hard to use, as much as I like the fact that it is actually tactile (I dislike touchscreen interfaces in cars because they're a pain without taking your eyes off the road). I've driven a 2008 Porsche on a few occasions; the nav there is basically the same as the MFD2 and it gives me fits. AGain though, it's all a matter of opinion! Previously I was using an aftermarket head unit with aftermarket sirius, and a Garmin nav unit (Nuvi 660). The RNS510 is, for the most part, much better than the Garmin.


_Quote »_Definitely wrong. While the CD changer port is a glorified Line in port, but does so much more than what you are saying. There are atlease 4 different IPod options that are available and they all use the same CD Changer port on the back.
OK, I'll give you this. I was dumbing it down to the most common dealer-installed option for iPods...

_Quote »_The first is the basic IPod adapter. It has 5 playlists (not 6 as you mentioned), up to 99 tracks, and does not show track/artist information.

...*which is this pile of crap you mentioned.*

_Quote »_The second is the Ipod Satellite Adapter (ISA). It allows for up to *250* playlists, can play *EVERY* single track that you have loaded onto your IPOD, *DOES* display Track/Artist information, and does not interfere with bluetooth installations. (The ISA requires a vehicle with satellite radio)
This is a VERY recent option - I believe they just added it in the past few months. The fact that it requires sat-rad to be installed in the car as well could be a limiting factor to some.

_Quote »_The third is the center console mounted IPod dock. Which is nothing more than a conveniently mounted basic IPOD adapter.
Yeah, and you're counting it as different? It's the same thing as option one, just placed elsewhere.









_Quote »_The last is the MDI adapter you mentioned. But that one only works with the RNS510.
And we were discussing the Prem7 and/or MFD2 just a minute ago, which kind of takes this out of the list.









_Quote »_However here's the catch.
RNS-510 - $1500
MDI interface - $400 (as listed on MFD3.com)
MID <-> IPod cable - $150
Fiscon Bluetooth - $484
Total = over $2500 (OUCH!!!)

I never at *any* point said that it would be "cheap!"







However, for what you pay for the MFD2 _as an included option on the car_, you can probably come pretty close to the cost of all this gear and come out ahead by self-installing the RNS510. Your pricing is off, significantly, on the MDI stuff. MFD3.com actually includes the iPod cable. If you buy it separately, it's $50-60. You can get the "self-install addon MDI kit" for ~$285 at 1stvwparts.com. Fiscon Bluetooth is also only ~$400 for the basic PLUS, which you didn't mention has full integration into the RNS510, unlike any option for the MFD2. What is the point of the huge screen in your dash if it can't control phone as well?








Again though, a lot of this comes down to personal preference and money.


----------



## Almost A Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

The Dension iPod adapters replaced the external CDC changers, only displays track numbers on the radio but has full display and control via the MFD (LCD dash). The 100 is iPod and AUX while the 300 model also adds USB device support, which I use with a thumb drive.
The Dice Electronics iPod adapter takes up the satellite function and displays track information on the radio. This unit also comes with an AUX in.
Both the Dension and Dice products far surprise the OEM solutions from VW as they have limited functionality and cost more.
The downside of the Dension unit is that it displays info using the page reserved for navigation. So if you have a MFD2 or RNS-510, you won't be able to use it as intended.


_Modified by Almost A Ghost at 12:17 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Almost A Ghost* »_Both the Dension and Dice products far surprise the OEM solutions from VW as they have limited functionality and cost more.
As fixmy59bug pointed out, there is now an OEM solution from VW (dealer-installed option, I believe) that competes. The "iPod Satellite Adapter" or ISA, seems to be the new iPod interface that dealers are pushing. I don't know how well it works as I've yet to personally see one.

_Quote »_The downside of the Dension unit is that it displays info using the page reserved for navigation. So if you have a MFD2 or RNS-510, you won't be able to use it as intended.
This is useful info. I didn't know the Dension did this. I'm curious to know if the OEM "ISA" does the same thing.


_Modified by ZPrime at 5:07 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## Almost A Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ZPrime)*


_Quote »_As fixmy59bug pointed out, there is now an OEM solution from VW (dealer-installed option, I believe) that competes. The "iPod Satellite Adapter" or ISA, seems to be the new iPod interface that dealers are pushing. I don't know how well it works as I've yet to personally see one.

I'm aware of it, and I believe it's still pretty limited. While it does display the track information on the radio, I believe your only option is to play "All" or one of the 250 play lists on your device. That's it. No Album or Artist browsing. At least that's the info I could find on it.
If I remember it was around $250 from the dealer, although I do see one listed for $189 on ebay. The more feature rich Dice Silverline unit goes for $144.99, and the Dension 100 goes for $159.99, and the Dension 300 iPod/USB goes for $224. Pay more for less functionality?
















_Quote »_This is useful info. I didn't know the Dension did this. I'm curious to know if the OEM "ISA" does the same thing.

I don't believe it does, it takes over the SAT feature.
EDIT: I should also point out I have the VOLK-L bluetooth working with the Dension 300. The harness comes with the CDC pin array fully wired and since the radio treats it as the CDC it pauses the Dension unit and picks up where it left off before the phone call was made/received.

_Modified by Almost A Ghost at 2:33 PM 8-27-2009_


_Modified by Almost A Ghost at 2:34 PM 8-27-2009_


----------

